# Mixing css / csss



## Grizzlymv (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey guys. Question for those of you who own either CSS or CSSS. I'm struggling to have them shine in the mix. I swear that I've read somewhere someone suggesting basic EQing specifically for CSS, but can't retrieve that post. In comparison, the strings from Albion One shine perfectly, with no changes from the OOTB settings. So I'm really looking for CSS specific EQ settings

So my question would be, what is your recommended "default" settings as EQ for CSS that I could use "out of the box"? Mixing is not my forte, far from it (my ears just don't want to collaborate). But when I listen to them, something doesn't sound right, and I know it's not the library as there's outstanding tracks posted here where CSS really shine. It's not a question of balance with other instruments as I'm having the same issue with CSS used alone. Sounds a bit muddy. I've tried boosting the high end (3-4k with a 1.0 Q of around 4 db) which helps a bit, but still not to the sound quality I hear in demos posted here. 

I know the end results varies depending of the type of sound we want to achieve, but I'm talking as a general/default sound I could start with and will sounds great, then I can tweak for the type of sound I'm looking for. 

Thanks in advance for your guidance. 

Cheers


----------



## muk (Dec 29, 2017)

As you are refering to 'shine' you probably caught the somewhat dark sound of CSS. It is a beautiful romantic tone that has less high end content than other string libraries. That's probably what makes you think it lacks a 'shining' quality.

In that case what you are missing is high frequency content above 10kHz or so. However, an eq will do little to amend that since you can't boost what isn't there in the first place. I would suggest looking to an exciter to add some high frequency distortion, rather than an eq. You'll have to experiment a bit to find something that works for you, and be careful to not overdo it. My favorites for this task are Kush Clariphonic and ProAudioDSP Dynamic Spectrum Mapper (which both, ironically, are _not_ exciters. But they do very specific things that no other plugin does, and an exciter will get you closest to that if you don't have these two plugins). I can try to knock something short up later to show what I mean if you are interested.


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 29, 2017)

I have CSS but not (yet) CSSS. From what I've heard, layering CSSS violin with CSS violins is perfect to add that extra brightness that the violins may lack in certain context.


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 29, 2017)

(triple posted because of bad phone reception, please remove)


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 29, 2017)

(triple posted because of bad phone reception, please remove)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 29, 2017)

I just boost the 10k range with a wide, vintage-style colored EQ. Like the Waves Scheps 73. A little harmonic distortion doesn't hurt. That's all it needs IMO.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 29, 2017)

Thx for all the feedback so far. You're right that csss adds some brightness to css. Actually that and a bump in the high frequency helps quite a bit too. Will have to try the exciter. 

By "shinning", I was actually referring to the type of shine that you can hear in jeremiahpena demos such as (CSSS: https://vi-control.net/community/th...rings-available-now.64793/page-5#post-4126956) and (CSS https://vi-control.net/community/th...riel-book-of-love-strings.61403/#post-4078258). They just sounds so wonderful and wanted to set up (CSS and CSSS) in a similar way in my template so the "OOTB" sounds from my template would have that kind of "shinning" I was referring to.


----------



## camelot (Jan 4, 2018)

I use the VSL exciter from the VSL Suite to add some high frequency shine to CSS. You may also use some EQ, as I expect CSS not to be completely void of sound at 10kHZ. However, this will also boost the noise in that range depending on the signal-to-noise ratio.


----------



## Soprano_Sundays (Jan 4, 2018)

I just uploaded this which uses CSSS and CSS together. I boost a little at 10khz with the Puigtec EQ. Be interested to get some feedback on how people think the strings sound actuallly, as I'm new to working with sample libraries?


----------



## Bender-offender (Jul 5, 2018)

Soprano_Sundays said:


> I just uploaded this which uses CSSS and CSS together. I boost a little at 10khz with the Puigtec EQ. Be interested to get some feedback on how people think the strings sound actuallly, as I'm new to working with sample libraries?



Yes, this is a very late reply, but for being new to sample libraries, I think this sounds wonderful - great job!


----------

